# Witsel, l'intermediario: "Dal 10 agosto ogni momento è buono..."



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

*Witsel, l'intermediario: "Dal 10 agosto ogni momento è buono..."*

Ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta, parla l'intermediario per l'Italia di Witsel, Franscesco Marseglia: _"Lo Zenit ha sparato 100M solo per mettere a freno le continue voci sul suo conto. *Ma la sua valutazione è di 35-40M. Trattabili. Il Milan è realmente interessato al giocatore, solo che al momento non può spendere perché necessita di altri soldi...* siamo sempre in contatto con i rossoneri e il Milan è una destinazione gradita al giocatore. *Dal 10 agosto in poi ogni momento è quello buono per far arrivare Axel in Italia*. La trattativa può iniziare col piede giusto sulla base di 25M + 5 di bonus. La Juventus ora è defilata, quindi se Witsel arriverà in italia probabilmente sarà solo al Milan"._


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta, parla l'intermediario per l'Italia di Witsel, Franscesco Marseglia: _"Lo Zenit ha sparato 100M solo per mettere a freno le continue voci sul suo conto. *Ma la sua valutazione è di 35-40M. Trattabili. Il Milan è realmente interessato al giocatore, solo che al momento non può spendere perché necessita di altri soldi...* siamo sempre in contatto con i rossoneri e il Milan è una destinazione gradita al giocatore. *Dal 10 agosto in poi ogni momento è quello buono per far arrivare Axel in Italia*. La trattativa può iniziare col piede giusto sulla base di 25M + 5 di bonus. La Juventus ora è defilata, quindi se Witsel arriverà in italia probabilmente sarà solo al Milan"._



Soldi buttati nel cesso. Si vuole giocare col trequartista ed allora prendiamo sto trequartista. Eriksen. Invece di stare li a mettere Bonaventura o Bertolacci a casaccio per fare spazio ad un mediano.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Luglio 2015)

Siamo sicuri che per 30/35 milioni non ci sia di meglio sul mercato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che per 30/35 milioni non ci sia di meglio sul mercato?



Infatti a quella cifra prenderei Gundogan, ma ormai mi sembra una crociata persa. Per cui amen, Witsel comunque è un upgrade ed alza la qualità del reparto.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2015)

Witsel è da prendere altrimenti giochiamo con Poli se andiamo avanti così..


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che per 30/35 milioni non ci sia di meglio sul mercato?



Per 30 milioni ,cifra con la quale per me si chiude, non c é di meglio a mio parere. Forse solo Xhaka che vien via magari per 25 ma da meno sicurezze del belga.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci titolare sicuro
De Jong sicuro al massimo Montolivo.
E Bonavantura credo titolare
Questo vuol dire che con Witsel ci ritroviamo due falegnami in mezzo(+ De Jong) + Bertolacci, che da interno a tre, ho seri dubbi. E Bonaventura trequartista. Insomma, secondo me, un centrocampo costruito a casaccio.

Quando invece di Witsel con 30/35 mln puoi prenderti il trequartista che ti serve e giochi, al massimo, con un solo falegname, De Jong.


----------



## Doctore (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti a quella cifra prenderei Gundogan, ma ormai mi sembra una crociata persa. Per cui amen, Witsel comunque è un upgrade ed alza la qualità del reparto.



ma non ci viene gundogan c e lo mettiamo in testa.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti a quella cifra prenderei Gundogan, ma ormai mi sembra una crociata persa. Per cui amen, Witsel comunque è un upgrade ed alza la qualità del reparto.



Gundogan per 30 milioni prendi giusto una scarpa.
Non te lo danno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non ci viene gundogan c e lo mettiamo in testa.



Gundogan gioca in una squadra del livello del Siviglia, da cui abbiamo preso il capocannoniere della EL, per cui il problema non sarebbe quello. Semmai la concorrenza, quello si.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gundogan per 30 milioni prendi giusto una scarpa.
> Non te lo danno



Non esageriamo.


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bertolacci titolare sicuro
> De Jong sicuro al massimo Montolivo.
> E Bonavantura credo titolare
> Questo vuol dire che con Witsel ci ritroviamo due falegnami in mezzo(+ De Jong) + Bertolacci, che da interno a tre, ho seri dubbi. E Bonaventura trequartista. Insomma, secondo me, un centrocampo costruito a casaccio.
> ...



Il signor Witsel non é assolutamente un falegname. Deduco che non l hai mai visto giocare ne con lo zenit ne soprattutto con la nazionale.


----------



## Doctore (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gundogan gioca in una squadra del livello del Siviglia, da cui abbiamo preso il capocannoniere della EL, per cui il problema non sarebbe quello. Semmai la concorrenza, quello si.
> 
> 
> 
> Non esageriamo.



lo so...ma il milan deve riprendersi anche dal punto di vista della faccia...che in questi anni ha perso.
Se il milan torna a competere in italia e a fare una dignitosa champions allora si che ne possiamo parlare.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Luglio 2015)

Questo acquisto mi irriterebbe ancor più dell'affare Bacca.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gundogan gioca in una squadra del livello del Siviglia, da cui abbiamo preso il capocannoniere della EL, per cui il problema non sarebbe quello. Semmai la concorrenza, quello si.
> 
> 
> 
> Non esageriamo.



Se Bertolacci viene valutato 20 milioni, Gundogan, giocatore a mio avviso strepitoso, lo prendi con almeno 40-45 milioni. E a maggior ragione per via della concorrenza con 30 milioni ti ridono dietro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Bertolacci viene valutato 20 milioni, Gundogan, giocatore a mio avviso strepitoso, lo prendi con almeno 40-45 milioni. E a maggior ragione per via della concorrenza con 30 milioni ti ridono dietro



Sulla concorrenza siamo d'accordo, ma i 20M di Bertolacci sono un caso a parte. E lo dimostrano i 12M spesi per Clasie. Il valore di un giocatore è relativo. Altrimenti pure Witsel dovrebbe valere 60M. Ma non è così.


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

Ogni nostra trattativa è sempre rimandata ho notato.
Ibra doveva essere una trattativa veloce che si chiudeva in fretta l'abbiamo visto.
Witsel idem adesso se ne parla il 10 di agosto, so gio dove finira di sicuro non da noi.

Cmq sottovalutate molto Wistel qui dentro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ogni nostra trattativa è sempre rimandata ho notato.
> Ibra doveva essere una trattativa veloce che si chiudeva in fretta l'abbiamo visto.
> Witsel idem adesso se ne parla il 10 di agosto, so gio dove finira di sicuro non da noi.
> 
> Cmq sottovalutate molto Wistel qui dentro.



Credo che questo sia l'errore che facciamo in molti, me compreso. E mi riferisco anche agli acquisti fatti fino ad ora. Probabilmente è la voglia inconscia di tornare subito ai vertici che ci spinge a sottovalutare certi nomi che invece, in altre condizioni, avremmo accolto con piacere. Forse in società pensano che il fuoriclasse assoluto sia il tetto e non il pilastro su cui costruire la squadra. Ed a ben vedere è la stessa idea che ha avuto la Juventus, che ha preso Tevez (fuoriclasse conclamato) soltanto dopo aver "azzeccato" (e rigenerato) le basi nei primi due anni con un gruppo di bravi giocatori guidati da un grande allenatore.


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ogni nostra trattativa è sempre rimandata ho notato.
> Ibra doveva essere una trattativa veloce che si chiudeva in fretta l'abbiamo visto.
> Witsel idem adesso se ne parla il 10 di agosto, so gio dove finira di sicuro non da noi.
> 
> Cmq sottovalutate molto Wistel qui dentro.


C é addirittura chi pensa sia un falegname pensa te.
Come per Bacca probabilmente ci si basa su un video di youtube. Witsel sarebbe tra i migliori centrocampisti Della serie A come Bacca é tra i migliori attaccanti della serie A al momento. Si tende un po ad innamorarsi di alcuni giocatori in particolare ( Clasie, Maher, Xhaka, Gundogan, Tielemans ecc.) e tutti gli altri sembra facciano schifo.


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> C é addirittura chi pensa sia un falegname pensa te.
> Come per Bacca probabilmente ci si basa su un video di youtube. Witsel sarebbe tra i migliori centrocampisti Della serie A come Bacca é tra i migliori attaccanti della serie A al momento. Si tende un po ad innamorarsi di alcuni giocatori in particolare ( Clasie, Maher, Xhaka, Gundogan, Tielemans ecc.) e tutti gli altri sembra facciano schifo.



Quoto
Ma è una cosa che leggo su tanti forum in generale , ho sono fenomeni, ho pippe 
Non esiste una via di mezzo.
Come dici te Witsel è molto di piu che un semplice centrocampista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta, parla l'intermediario per l'Italia di Witsel, Franscesco Marseglia: _"Lo Zenit ha sparato 100M solo per mettere a freno le continue voci sul suo conto. *Ma la sua valutazione è di 35-40M. Trattabili. Il Milan è realmente interessato al giocatore, solo che al momento non può spendere perché necessita di altri soldi...* siamo sempre in contatto con i rossoneri e il Milan è una destinazione gradita al giocatore. *Dal 10 agosto in poi ogni momento è quello buono per far arrivare Axel in Italia*. La trattativa può iniziare col piede giusto sulla base di 25M + 5 di bonus. La Juventus ora è defilata, quindi se Witsel arriverà in italia probabilmente sarà solo al Milan"._



Come ho detto in passato il giocatore non mi dispiace anche se avrei preferito di gran lunga Gundogan o Eriksen, ma ormai abbiamo capito che o arriva lui o un Soriano ecc quindi tutta la vita Axel.


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

L'intermediario è poco affidabile, dice una cosa poi il giorno dopo il contrario.

Io spero che l'abbiamo bloccato per il 10/12 agosto perche aspettammo appunto la firma di Bee.
Ma non ci credo neanche un po...


----------



## J&B (29 Luglio 2015)

Ci spero ancora,in definitiva il giocatore è sul mercato ma nessuno si fa seriamente avanti con proposte.


----------



## Aron (29 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> C é addirittura chi pensa sia un falegname pensa te.
> Come per Bacca probabilmente ci si basa su un video di youtube. Witsel sarebbe tra i migliori centrocampisti Della serie A come Bacca é tra i migliori attaccanti della serie A al momento. Si tende un po ad innamorarsi di alcuni giocatori in particolare ( Clasie, Maher, Xhaka, Gundogan, Tielemans ecc.) e tutti gli altri sembra facciano schifo.



Per me è addirittura prioritario uno alla Witsel che un regista.
Intendiamoci, un regista forte ci servirebbe eccome, però in quel ruolo abbiamo comunque una copertura, seppur minima (Montolivo, Jose Mauri, Bertolacci).
Ma per il centrocampista di quantità, abbiamo solo De Jong e Poli. Gli altri hanno Nainggolan, Kondogbia...Ci serve anche a noi uno che aggiunga centimetri, peso e al tempo stesso un po' di qualità.


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2015)

Witsel è un grande colpo ragazzi. Prima di tutto porta fisicità ad un reparto in questo senso deficitario, poi è comunque un giocatore dotato di buonissima tecnica individuale che ama giocare il pallone e non buttarlo via. E da un punto di vista tattico può giocare sia perno centrale che mezz'ala.

Chi lo vuole, bonus più bonus meno, paga sui 30 mln.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta, parla l'intermediario per l'Italia di Witsel, Franscesco Marseglia: _"Lo Zenit ha sparato 100M solo per mettere a freno le continue voci sul suo conto. *Ma la sua valutazione è di 35-40M. Trattabili. Il Milan è realmente interessato al giocatore, solo che al momento non può spendere perché necessita di altri soldi...* siamo sempre in contatto con i rossoneri e il Milan è una destinazione gradita al giocatore. *Dal 10 agosto in poi ogni momento è quello buono per far arrivare Axel in Italia*. La trattativa può iniziare col piede giusto sulla base di 25M + 5 di bonus. La Juventus ora è defilata, quindi se Witsel arriverà in italia probabilmente sarà solo al Milan"._




Alla fine è stata confermata la nostra impressione, ecco perché ci hanno soffiato Jackson e Kondogbia, i soldi non li voleva anticipare il nano malefico.


Dopo le figuracce come sempre ha messo la pezza


----------



## Victorss (29 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Witsel è un grande colpo ragazzi. Prima di tutto porta fisicità ad un reparto in questo senso deficitario, poi è comunque un giocatore dotato di buonissima tecnica individuale che ama giocare il pallone e non buttarlo via. E da un punto di vista tattico può giocare sia perno centrale che mezz'ala.
> 
> Chi lo vuole, bonus più bonus meno, paga sui 30 mln.



Come non quotarti, aggiungerei che per togliergli la palla devi sparargli o fargli fallo.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: con i soldi di Mr Bee si riaccende il mercato del Milan. Ora subito Witsel.*


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: con i soldi di Mr Bee si riaccende il mercato del Milan. Ora subito Witsel.*



Magari.

Io invece ho paura che ci fermeremo al massimo a Romagnoli e forse Ibra.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: con i soldi di Mr Bee si riaccende il mercato del Milan. Ora subito Witsel.*



Ma se Bee firma solamente un accordo vincolante e non la cessione i soldi da dove arrivano? (Li anticipa Berlusconi o viene versata una Caparra spstanziosa dopo la redazione dell'atto?).


----------



## folletto (30 Luglio 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma se Bee firma *solamente* un accordo vincolante e non la cessione i soldi da dove arrivano? (Li anticipa Berlusconi o viene versata una Caparra spstanziosa dopo la redazione dell'atto?).



Dopo la firma che Bee metterà in questi giorni la cessione sarà più o meno una formalità, ed in termini di anticipi di denaro da parte di Berlusconi e/o Fininvest quella firma è una bella garanzia (il problema, non piccolo ahimè, resta Galliani in termini di qualità degli investimenti)


----------



## il condor (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: con i soldi di Mr Bee si riaccende il mercato del Milan. Ora subito Witsel.*



uno tra Witsel e Gundogan deve arrivare assolutamente altrimenti meglio restare così.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: con i soldi di Mr Bee si riaccende il mercato del Milan. Ora subito Witsel.*



"subito".....siamo ad agosto ormai...
si muovessero, che tra una trattativa e l'altra ci partono intere settimane per chiudere un affare.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Bisogna chiudere subito io non lo reggo piu montolivo 

Abbiate pieta vi prego !


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Luglio 2015)

Serve un centrocampista come Witsel, è evidente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo fichajes.net il Milan è pronto a rilanciare per Witsel, lo Zenit chiede 35 milioni ( prima chiedeva 40 milioni), i rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire 30 milioni più 5 di bonus.*


----------



## il condor (31 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo fichajes.net il Milan è pronto a rilanciare per Witzel, lo Zenit chiede 35 milioni ( prima chiedeva 40 milioni), i rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire 30 milioni più 5 di bonus.*


----------



## danyrossonera (31 Luglio 2015)

non arriverà mai purtroppo


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (31 Luglio 2015)

Sinceramente io penserei più a un regista che a una mezz'ala, che ne abbiamo in abbondanza, quindi tutta la vita Gundogan anche se non arriverà mai purtroppo...inoltre non credo valga la pena spendere tanti soldi per Witsel


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> non arriverà mai purtroppo



Dici?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo fichajes.net il Milan è pronto a rilanciare per Witsel, lo Zenit chiede 35 milioni ( prima chiedeva 40 milioni), i rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire 30 milioni più 5 di bonus.*



Si certo, come no...


----------



## franck3211 (1 Agosto 2015)

*.*


----------



## il condor (1 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## franck3211 (1 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## The P (1 Agosto 2015)

DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente io penserei più a un regista che a una mezz'ala*, che ne abbiamo in abbondanza, quindi tutta la vita Gundogan anche se non arriverà mai purtroppo...inoltre non credo valga la pena spendere tanti soldi per Witsel



Witsel non è una mezzala! Ha iniziato come trequartista, poi è stato spostato davanti la difesa. Con Spalletti allo Zenith invece era uno dei due cc del centrocampo a due, quello che fungeva da regista per intenderci.

Certo, Gungodan è un regista puro, ma Witsel ha ottima visione di gioco, è bravo a verticalizzare e NON è una mezzala. Se arriva De Jong dovrebbe esser panchinato.


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Witsel non è una mezzala! Ha iniziato come trequartista, poi è stato spostato davanti la difesa. Con Spalletti allo Zenith invece era uno dei due cc del centrocampo a due, quello che fungeva da regista per intenderci.
> 
> Certo, Gungodan è un regista puro, ma Witsel ha ottima visione di gioco, è bravo a verticalizzare e NON è una mezzala. Se arriva De Jong dovrebbe esser panchinato.



De Jong e' un pretoriano dell'allenatore.se arriva il belga giocherà mezz'ala.


----------



## yohann (1 Agosto 2015)

Adesso comincio a crederci cavolo 
Dai dai dai !!


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2015)

Le parole dell'agente fanno pensare che il Milan sia l'unica squadra che voglia veramente prenderlo, avvicinandosi quindi alle richieste dello Zenit.
Tra l'altro, rispetto a Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia, Witsel mi sembra una persona decisamente più seria. Le ultime dichiarazioni ufficiali dell'agente sono state chiare: il Milan è il favorito, e il giocatore vuole il Milan, senza però escludere a priori altre ipotesi. C'è abbastanza chiarezza, insomma. Il giocatore apprezza l'interesse molto forte del Milan, ma se arrivano Chelsea e Juve con un'offerta che convince lo Zenit, a quel punto il Milan resterebbe in gioco ma non avrebbe più la priorità. Patti chiari, a differenza di altri che hanno sfruttato il Milan per il proprio tornaconto.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## markjordan (1 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se non si sbrigano arriva la Juve e ce lo soffia, visto che si è rotto Khedira .......


offrendo 15m
ahhahah


----------



## kundi (2 Agosto 2015)

Il Corriere dello sport da la Juventus su Witsel dopo l'infortunio di Khedira


----------



## J&B (2 Agosto 2015)

Non ci voleva l'infortunio a Kedira,adesso sarà dura prenderlo noi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva l'infortunio a Kedira,adesso sarà dura prenderlo noi.



credo sarà più dura per loro,dato che hanno offerto la miseria di 15 milioni per Draxler


----------



## diavolo (2 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva l'infortunio a Kedira,adesso sarà dura prenderlo noi.


Hanno rifiutato i 30 milioni offerti dal Milan e,stando a quello che riporta il corsport,Marotta offre 20 milioni


----------



## Aragorn (2 Agosto 2015)

Sono proprio fissati al CdS. Si ferma Barzagli e vanno su Benatia, si ferma Khedira e vanno su Witsel. Alla Juve hanno non poche difficoltà nel prendere il trequartista però possono permettersi il lusso di spendere 40 milioni per sostituire gli infortunati 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo fichajes.net il Milan è pronto a rilanciare per Witsel, lo Zenit chiede 35 milioni ( prima chiedeva 40 milioni), i rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire 30 milioni più 5 di bonus.*


----------



## Julian Ross (2 Agosto 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello sport da la Juventus su Witsel dopo l'infortunio di Khedira



Il cds dava Ibra all'Inter.


----------



## yohann (2 Agosto 2015)

Cds e tuttosport sono non sono affidabili...
Io non le metterei neanche sul sito quei giornali.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Agosto 2015)

io glielo lascerei volentieri.


----------



## devils milano (2 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> credo sarà più dura per loro,dato che hanno offerto la miseria di 15 milioni per Draxler



in effetti penso che nessun Ds al mondo sano di mente dovendo scegliere tra Draxler e Witsel offrirebbe piu soldi per prendere il secondo anziche per il primo...se i cinesi ci sganciano subito qualcosa Witsel è nostro..mentre ho sempre piu l'idea che se la Juve ha solo 15 mln da spendere per il trequartista virerà ancora su Vazquez..
ps: alla juve di centrocampisti tecnici Allegri ne farebbe a meno..via Pirlo mette Khedira..mi ricorda stranamente Van Bommel...


----------



## J&B (3 Agosto 2015)

Si ma Bee deve decidersi,al campionato mancano soli 20 giorni.


----------



## koti (3 Agosto 2015)

Intanto Marotta ha dichiarato che cercano 1 centrocampista e che il trequartista può farlo Dybala...
Ritorno su Witsel?


----------



## J&B (3 Agosto 2015)

Temo di si.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto Marotta ha dichiarato che cercano 1 centrocampista e che il trequartista può farlo Dybala...
> Ritorno su Witsel?



Dybala trequartista fa ridere. 

Detto questo Witsel è sicuramente in loro obiettivo da mesi, tanto quanto noi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2015)

Non ho capito perché dal 10 agosto dovrebbe essere una data sparti acque ...
Non é che siano per i soldi di bee ?comunque secondo me lo sanno anche loro che Bertolacci é un giocatore con buone caratteriste ma assolutamente normale ,quindi un colpo in mediana sarà fatto ...o adesso o a gennaio.
Credo che possa essere paragonabile a quello che avvenne nel anno dello scudetto con dei ringorzi importanti nel mercato invernale...magari attendono e vedono come vanno le cose.Per me le priorità sono ibra e romagnoli ...witsel come giocatore sarebbe la cigliegina.(scusate ma con una rosa fatta di incognite e con dei reparti presi singolarmente non completi,non riesco ad immaginare ibra come cigliegina ma solo come portata principale )


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, la pista che porta Witsel al Milan si e' raffreddata in questi ultimi giorni. *


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto Marotta ha dichiarato che cercano 1 centrocampista e che il trequartista può farlo Dybala...
> Ritorno su Witsel?



Ammetto che mi stupirei di vedere la Juve che offre 30 milioni (sempre se bastino) per Witsel quando si rifiuta di offrirne più di 20 per Drexler. Per non parlare di Oscar e Goetze.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, la pista che porta Witsel al Milan si e' raffreddata in questi ultimi giorni. *



eccallà, direi che a sto punto lo lasciamo alla juve, visto anche l'infortunio serio di khedira. 

comprano lui e rinunciano al trequartista, anzi magari si faranno prestare dal chelsea cuadrado, visto che è ancora sul mercato.


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

per me nemmeno questo arriva..


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me nemmeno questo arriva..



dei 3 (ibra,romagnoli e appunto witsel), è quello di cui si è sempre parlato meno, ma paradossalmente è quello che ci servirebbe di più.  

non posso credere che anche quest'anno non prenderemo nessuno a centrocampo, il solo bertolacci non risolve nulla, anzi, sta pure facendo fatica a inserirsi.


----------



## DannySa (3 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, la pista che porta Witsel al Milan si e' raffreddata in questi ultimi giorni. *



Mi pare assurdo che la Juve butti almeno 25 mln per sostituire Khedira qualche mese, certo se noi non lo prendiamo e teniamo Nocerino siamo proprio dei fessi; la scusa che giocando solo il campionato siamo a posto pure in mezzo non ha senso, abbiamo un grosso problema e arrivare almeno al belga potrebbe aiutarci nell'immediato, poi che si debba prendere un cc tecnico di valore anche la prossima estate mi pare il minimo.


----------



## yohann (3 Agosto 2015)

La Juve fa fatica a mettere 22M per Draxler figuriamoci se ne mettono 34 per Witsel...

Io non capisco cosa aspettiamo e il giocatore giusto per rilanciare il centrocampo non possiamo ripresentaci in altro anno con Montolivo, dejong e poli...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

*Ancora Napolitano ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta: "Witsel non ha preferenze tra Milan e Juve e neanche in merito alla CL: vuole semplicemente un grande club. La sua valutazione ad oggi à di 30M, ma si prende anche con 25M + bonus. I rossoneri non hanno mai mollato la presa mentre l'interesse della Juve è datato. Come detto dalla metà di agosto in poi ogni giorno è buono, ma non escludo che la trattativa possa concludersi negli ultimi giorni di agosto, com'è solito fare Galliani".*


----------



## mrsmit (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Napolitano ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta: "Witsel non ha preferenze tra Milan e Juve e neanche in merito alla CL: vuole semplicemente un grande club. La sua valutazione ad oggi à di 30M, ma si prende anche con 25M + bonus. I rossoneri non hanno mai mollato la presa mentre l'interesse della Juve è datato. Come detto dalla metà di agosto in poi ogni giorno è buono, ma non escludo che la trattativa possa concludersi negli ultimi giorni di agosto, com'è solito fare Galliani".*



tocca aspettare sti benedetti giorni del condor.....
non capisco però questa esposizione dell'entourage del giocatore, perchè parlare così tanto di una fantomatica trattativa se non è stata fatta nemmeno un'offerta ufficiale?
è perche galliani non smentisce se fosse tutto una cavolata?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Napolitano ai microfoni di Fantagazzetta: "Witsel non ha preferenze tra Milan e Juve e neanche in merito alla CL: vuole semplicemente un grande club. La sua valutazione ad oggi à di 30M, ma si prende anche con 25M + bonus. I rossoneri non hanno mai mollato la presa mentre l'interesse della Juve è datato. Come detto dalla metà di agosto in poi ogni giorno è buono, ma non escludo che la trattativa possa concludersi negli ultimi giorni di agosto, com'è solito fare Galliani".*



Per me questa può essere davvero la sorpresa di fine agosto. Quella che nessuno si aspetterebbe dopo gli arrivi di Romagnoli ed Ibra.


----------



## J&B (4 Agosto 2015)

Io ho paura di Marotta,lui è uno deciso.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me questa può essere davvero la sorpresa di fine agosto. Quella che nessuno si aspetterebbe dopo gli arrivi di Romagnoli ed Ibra.



Non saprei.

Meno di un mese alla fine del mercato, contando Ibra+Romagnoli+Witsel andremmo a 32 giocatori, quindi sarebbero da fare 7 operazioni in uscita.

Dando per scontate le cessioni di Verdi e Agazzi, gli altri 5 chi sarebbero?

Zaccardo, Nocerino, Alex/Ely, Matri, Suso/Cerci?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non saprei.
> 
> Meno di un mese alla fine del mercato, contando Ibra+Romagnoli+Witsel andremmo a 32 giocatori, quindi sarebbero da fare 7 operazioni in uscita.
> 
> ...



Per le nuove normative ad oggi siamo in 26, con quei 3 andremmo a 29, quindi basterebbero 4 uscite over 21


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2015)

in teoria non per forza uscite, ma si potrebbero mettere fuori rosa no?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per le nuove normative ad oggi siamo in 26, con quei 3 andremmo a 29, quindi basterebbero 4 uscite over 21



Cavolo hai ragione.

Secondo te chi uscirebbe allora?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in teoria non per forza uscite, ma si potrebbero mettere fuori rosa no?



Certo, se ne possono iscrivere al massimo 25.



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cavolo hai ragione.
> 
> Secondo te chi uscirebbe allora?



Credo Agazzi, Zaccardo e Verdi. Che sono quelli che Sinisa sta lasciando sempre a milanello. E un altro tra gli altri che hai elencato.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, se ne possono iscrivere al massimo 25.
> 
> 
> 
> Credo Agazzi, Zaccardo e Verdi. Che sono quelli che Sinisa sta lasciando sempre a milanello. E un altro tra gli altri che hai elencato.



Se arriva Ibra penso Matri. Ci sono tante squadre in A che cercano un attaccante, Napoli/Palermo/Sampdoria sicuro.

Speriamo!


----------



## markjordan (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per le nuove normative ad oggi siamo in 26, con quei 3 andremmo a 29, quindi basterebbero 4 uscite over 21


siamo 26 , se escono quei 3 siamo 23 , 2 posti x ibra e witsel = 25 
romag si aggiungerebbe agli under21


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> siamo 26 , se escono quei 3 siamo 23 , 2 posti x ibra e witsel = 25
> romag si aggiungerebbe agli under21



Hai ragione, avevo dimenticato che Romagnoli era un U21! Quindi basterebbero solo 3 uscite (siamo in 26 over 21 + Ibra e Witsel=28)


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, avevo dimenticato che Romagnoli era un U21! Quindi basterebbero solo 3 uscite (siamo in 26 over 21 + Ibra e Witsel=28)



Agazzi, Zaccardo e Verdi, che guardacaso sono ''fuori rosa''


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Agazzi, Zaccardo e Verdi, che guardacaso sono ''fuori rosa''



I conti tornano


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

Mi chiedo quali siano i problemi a chiudere per Witsel, però. Per Ibra diciamo che deve prima trovare l'accordo col PSG, per Romagnoli bisogna aspettare che la Roma ufficializzi Tizio e Caio, ma per Witsel? Perché si aspetta così tanto, sapendo che sul giocatore ci sono anche altri club?
Onestamente non credo proprio a questa trattativa


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I conti tornano



Nonostante ciò su Witsel resto freddino, so che può sembrare una follia ma penso sia l'alternativa ad Ibra.

Tutti parlano di *due* giocatori


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo quali siano i problemi a chiudere per Witsel, però. Per Ibra diciamo che deve prima trovare l'accordo col PSG, per Romagnoli bisogna aspettare che la Roma ufficializzi Tizio e Caio, ma per Witsel? Perché si aspetta così tanto, sapendo che sul giocatore ci sono anche altri club?
> Onestamente non credo proprio a questa trattativa



Forse ci si aspetta che lo Zenit abbassi ulteriormente il prezzo... o magari lo dia via in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Eravamo partiti da 40M e ad oggi siamo arrivati a 25 + bonus...


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo quali siano i problemi a chiudere per Witsel, però. Per Ibra diciamo che deve prima trovare l'accordo col PSG, per Romagnoli bisogna aspettare che la Roma ufficializzi Tizio e Caio, ma per Witsel? Perché si aspetta così tanto, sapendo che sul giocatore ci sono anche altri club?
> Onestamente non credo proprio a questa trattativa



Infatti. Dovremmo fare 3 operazioni importanti in entrata + 3/4 in uscita. Boh non saprei.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse ci si aspetta che lo Zenit abbassi ulteriormente il prezzo... o magari lo dia via in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Eravamo partiti da 40M e ad oggi siamo arrivati a 25 + bonus...



Io purtroppo credo vogliano capire quanto sia recuperato Montolivo, se nelle prossime settimane darà garanzie a centrocampo rimarremmo cosi. Se invece avrà guai fisici o si dimostrerà completamente fuori di ogni santo allora si ragionerà su un centrocampista, fra i quali sicuramente Witsel.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo credo vogliano capire quanto sia recuperato Montolivo, se nelle prossime settimane darà garanzie a centrocampo rimarremmo cosi. Se invece avrà guai fisici o si dimostrerà completamente fuori di ogni santo allora si ragionerà su un centrocampista, fra i quali sicuramente Witsel.



Può essere, ma chi ci dice che Montolivo non ci lasci a piedi nel mese di ottobre, quindi a mercato chiuso? Fidarsi di questi due mesi di preparazione può essere rischioso. La stagione è lunga e per me fare affidamento su Montolivo, visto il recente brutto infortunio, è uno sbaglio a prescindere. IMHO disputerà certamente una stagione di basso profilo, è fisiologico.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma chi ci dice che Montolivo non ci lasci a piedi nel mese di ottobre, quindi a mercato chiuso? Fidarsi di questi due mesi di preparazione può essere rischioso. La stagione è lunga e per me fare affidamento su Montolivo, visto il recente brutto infortunio, è uno sbaglio a prescindere. IMHO disputerà certamente una stagione di basso profilo, è fisiologico.



Sono d'accordissimo con te su quanto sia folle fare affidamento su Montolivo, folle. Ma purtroppo è cosi, non tanto Sinisa, ma sopratutto sono convinto sia un un'imposizione dai piani alti di recuperare a tutti i costi Montolivo e per questo non credo gli vogliano mettere concorrenza addosso. Parliamoci chiaro, tatticamente se arriva Witsel va ad occupare sopratutto la posizione di Montolivo.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo quali siano i problemi a chiudere per Witsel, però. Per Ibra diciamo che deve prima trovare l'accordo col PSG, per Romagnoli bisogna aspettare che la Roma ufficializzi Tizio e Caio, ma per Witsel? Perché si aspetta così tanto, sapendo che sul giocatore ci sono anche altri club?
> *Onestamente non credo proprio a questa trattativa*



Nemmeno io. Probabilmente ritengono eccessivi 40 milioni per il belga. E non avrebbero neanche torto se non fosse per il fatto che con Bertolacci non hanno mostrato la stessa oculatezza


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te su quanto sia folle fare affidamento su Montolivo, folle. Ma purtroppo è cosi, non tanto Sinisa, ma sopratutto sono convinto sia un un'imposizione dai piani alti di recuperare a tutti i costi Montolivo e per questo non credo gli vogliano mettere concorrenza addosso. Parliamoci chiaro, tatticamente se arriva Witsel va ad occupare sopratutto la posizione di Montolivo.



io credo che su witsel sono convinti che a fine agosto possano bastare 25-28 mln per prenderlo.e quindi aspettano che il prezzo scenda.1 mese fa si parlava di 35-40mln.e oggi gia di 25+5 di bonus.comunque giocatore enigmatico che anche tra gli addetti ai lavori c'è chi parla di grande giocatore e chi di sopravvalutato al di la del prezzo in se richiesto dallo zenit.io sinceramente l'ho visto poco per potermi schierare.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che su witsel sono convinti che a fine agosto possano bastare 25-28 mln per prenderlo.e quindi aspettano che il prezzo scenda.1 mese fa si parlava di 35-40mln.e oggi gia di 25+5 di bonus.comunque giocatore enigmatico che anche tra gli addetti ai lavori c'è chi parla di grande giocatore e chi di sopravvalutato al di la del prezzo in se richiesto dallo zenit.io sinceramente l'ho visto poco per potermi schierare.



Sicuramente a fine mercato costa qualcosa di meno, ma ripeto qualcosa, perchè lo Zenith non è squadra da fare regali. E in ogni caso più passa il tempo e più c'è il rischio concreto che si faccia avanti una squadra che gioca la coppa campioni, allora si poi li di sicuro non siamo la sua preferenza. 

Parlando del calciatore nello specifico secondo me è bravo, non vale i 40 mln pagati qualche anno fa, ma si sa quella è una cifra drogata dal calcio russo. Detto questo magari dovesse venire, porta doti atletiche sopra la media, cosa che da noi è piuttosto scarsetta. E porta qualità perchè è un giocatore che ama giocare e gestire il pallone, non lo butta via.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che su witsel sono convinti che a fine agosto possano bastare 25-28 mln per prenderlo.e quindi aspettano che il prezzo scenda.1 mese fa si parlava di 35-40mln.e oggi gia di 25+5 di bonus.comunque giocatore enigmatico che anche tra gli addetti ai lavori c'è chi parla di grande giocatore e chi di sopravvalutato al di la del prezzo in se richiesto dallo zenit.io sinceramente l'ho visto poco per potermi schierare.



Boh, io la vedo molto difficile che lo Zenit lasci andare Witsel a fine Agosto. Non avrebbero tempo per trovare un sostituto e sul mercato, se non sbaglio, ad oggi sono stati quasi completamente immobili.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2015)

Appena si chiude la questione Romagnoli,sapremo chi sarà il centrocampista,se lui,Soriano o un nome più improbabile come Xhaka o Gundogan.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Appena si chiude la questione Romagnoli,sapremo chi sarà il centrocampista,se lui,Soriano o un nome più improbabile come Xhaka o Gundogan.


La realtà dovrebbe essere lui e uno tra Xhaka/Gundogan. Peccato che si voglia investire in soli attaccanti.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo arrivi.


----------



## J&B (5 Agosto 2015)

Vista la figuraccia fatta contro il Bayern,Witsel ci serve come il pane


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Figuriamoci se arriva. C'è Bertolacci a rendere completo e competitivo il reparto.


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Vista la figuraccia fatta contro il Bayern,Witsel ci serve come il pane



E manco basterebbe per rianimare in nostro centrocampo


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Agosto 2015)

Serve più di Ibra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2015)

Io non so le vostre sensazioni ma per me a centrocampo non arriva più nessuno, si parla solo di Ibra e Romagnoli.


----------



## Lambro (5 Agosto 2015)

witsel sarebbe oro colato, ma non basterebbe.
ho visto alcuni highlights su un centrocampista dell'anderlecht, Tielemans,giovane ma incredibilmente similiare a seedorf nelle movenze, bè questo è f-o-r-t-i-s-s-i-m-o.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> witsel sarebbe oro colato, ma non basterebbe.
> ho visto alcuni highlights su un centrocampista dell'anderlecht, Tielemans,giovane ma incredibilmente similiare a seedorf nelle movenze, bè questo è f-o-r-t-i-s-s-i-m-o.



Peccato che per prendere un giocatore uno dovrebbe conoscerli...

Che poi dico, una cosa che non è in tema, però la dico lo stesso, non costerebbe molto mettere in piedi un database di giocatori basandosi sulle segnalazioni degli utenti, che possono avvenire mediante articoli di giornale, che voti, che statistiche, che video, che partite viste dal vivo o in tv. Per i più interessanti, anche in concerto con l'allenatore, potrebbero decidere di seguirne dal vivo e arricchire ulteriormente le loro informazioni su quei giocatori, in modo da muoversi molto velocemente quando serve un profilo di un certo tipo. E' un prototipo di idea e non vuol essere esaustiva. Però è un'idea che questi nemmeno si pongono.
Fine OT.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Peccato che per prendere un giocatore uno dovrebbe conoscerli...
> 
> Che poi dico, una cosa che non è in tema, però la dico lo stesso, non costerebbe molto mettere in piedi un database di giocatori basandosi sulle segnalazioni degli utenti, che possono avvenire mediante articoli di giornale, che voti, che statistiche, che video, che partite viste dal vivo o in tv. Per i più interessanti, anche in concerto con l'allenatore, potrebbero decidere di seguirne dal vivo e arricchire ulteriormente le loro informazioni su quei giocatori, in modo da muoversi molto velocemente quando serve un profilo di un certo tipo. E' un prototipo di idea e non vuol essere esaustiva. Però è un'idea che questi nemmeno si pongono.
> Fine OT.



Spero che al Milan non siano così incompetenti da aver bisogno dei suggerimenti nei forum,
la verità è un altra, con Berlusconi e Galliani in 30 anni si sono formate sul mercato alleanze e inimicizie, pertanto i giocatori arrivano solo per alcuni canali, per'altro abbastanza sterili.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spero che al Milan non siano così incompetenti da aver bisogno dei suggerimenti nei forum,
> la verità è un altra, con Berlusconi e Galliani in 30 anni si sono formate sul mercato alleanze e inimicizie, pertanto i giocatori arrivano solo per alcuni canali, per'altro abbastanza sterili.



Questo certifica che non hai un tuo database di riferimento, ma ti affidi al caso. Io la chiamo incompetenza.


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io non so le vostre sensazioni ma per me a centrocampo non arriva più nessuno, si parla solo di Ibra e Romagnoli.



Lo temo anche io e sarebbe l'ennesima, nonché la più eclatante, dimostrazione dell'assoluta incompetenza di Galliani. Tratti Witsel a cifre altissime (e si può / poteva far meglio con cifre più umane) senza avere un piano B? Mah, roba da galera dai, o meglio cose normali quando l'unica persona che si occupa di mercato di calcio ne capisce poco o niente


----------



## MilanLover (5 Agosto 2015)

Ma a cosa serve sto cesso? Ci servono un regista e 2 centrali, Iturraspe, Romagnoli e Garay


----------



## peppe75 (7 Agosto 2015)

Witsel non credo sia adatto al nostro gioco...avremmo bisogno di un Tielemans, Maher o lo stesso Gundogan...a me è piaciuto del Tottenham Bentaleb...nonostante l'età solo 20 anni ha una personalità e padronanza che è difficile vedere in un ragazzo così giovane!!


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo nutro seri dubbi che interverranno a centrocampo...


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nutro seri dubbi che interverranno a centrocampo...



Più passa il tempo e più ho anch'io questa tremenda sensazione...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Premium Sport all'inizio della prossima settimana il Milan ci riproverà per Witzel centrocampista dello Zenit, i russi chiedono 35 milioni i rossoneri sono disposti ad arrivare fino a 30 milioni.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport all'inizio della prossima settimana il Milan ci riproverà per Witzel centrocampista dello Zenit, i russi chiedono 35 milioni i rossoneri sono disposti ad arrivare fino a 30 milioni.*


Invece che prendere Bertolacci, avremmo potuto usare quei 20 milioni con l'aggiunta di 15 per prendere direttamente Witsel.


----------



## DannySa (7 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport all'inizio della prossima settimana il Milan ci riproverà per Witzel centrocampista dello Zenit, i russi chiedono 35 milioni i rossoneri sono disposti ad arrivare fino a 30 milioni.*



Impossibile che non parta per 30 mln con la volontà del giocatore di andarsene.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece che prendere Bertolacci, avremmo potuto usare quei 20 milioni con l'aggiunta di 15 per prendere direttamente Witsel.



50 milioni, Witsel e Grenier


----------



## el_gaucho (7 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Impossibile che non parta per 30 mln con la volontà del giocatore di andarsene.



Impossibile che galliani spenda quei soldi per un giocatore non del Genova o che finanzi il mercato du Roma o juventus


----------



## DannySa (7 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Impossibile che galliani spenda quei soldi per un giocatore non del Genova o che finanzi il mercato du Roma o juventus



Impossibile che in società siano così tonti da giocarsi la stagione con un centrocampo del genere, forse quando calerà questo caldo il vecchietto che gestisce il tutto uscirà dall'ospizio (con piscina) e farà qualcosa di utile.
Sono d'accordo comunque, in generale si poteva fare qualcosa di diverso, 30 Witsel e 20+5-10 mln a seconda di quanto avremmo ricavato da El Sha per un cc che avremmo dovuto individuare già a giugno, peccato abbiano scelto la via della nabbaggine acquistando dalla Roma e spendendo una cifra altissima per il livello del giocatore e soprattutto precludendo di fatto l'arrivo di un altro centrocampista che non fosse il già citato Witsel (sempre se arriva).


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 50 milioni, Witsel e Grenier



Grenier si è rotto ancora.
Troppo inaffidabile, purtroppo.


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece che prendere Bertolacci, avremmo potuto usare quei 20 milioni con l'aggiunta di 15 per prendere direttamente Witsel.



Faccio del male: coi 20 di Bertolacci e gli 8 di Luiz Adriano si prendeva Xhaka in scioltezza.
Tutto è comunque possibile fino alla fine del mercato.


----------



## Bataille (7 Agosto 2015)

Witsel rimane in ogni caso il profilo meno adatto per l'attuale centrocampo del Milan.

Si tratta di un giocatore molto bravo nel tener palla e nell'aiutare i compagni di reparto a far ripartire l'azione, ma gioca più che altro in orizzontale - in questo non è molto dissimile da De Jong. La squadra necessita di qualcuno che verticalizzi, dia profondità e sia capace di giocare nello stretto resistendo al pressing.

Anche se dovesse arrivare il Belga, la rosa attuale rimarrebbe da settimo-ottavo posto.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2015)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Witsel rimane in ogni caso il profilo meno adatto per l'attuale centrocampo del Milan.
> 
> Si tratta di un giocatore molto bravo nel tener palla e nell'aiutare i compagni di reparto a far ripartire l'azione


hai detto niente ...
quello che ci manca
ho idea che dopo il 10 possa arrivare una rata da bee , mi illudo


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2015)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Witsel rimane in ogni caso il profilo meno adatto per l'attuale centrocampo del Milan.
> 
> Si tratta di un giocatore molto bravo nel tener palla e nell'aiutare i compagni di reparto a far ripartire l'azione, ma gioca più che altro in orizzontale - in questo non è molto dissimile da De Jong. La squadra necessita di qualcuno che verticalizzi, dia profondità e sia capace di giocare nello stretto resistendo al pressing.
> 
> Anche se dovesse arrivare il Belga, la rosa attuale rimarrebbe da settimo-ottavo posto.




E' comunque nettamente superiore a De Jong. 
A noi ci manca tantissimo uno forte fisicamente e che abbia comunque i piedi buoni. Witsel corrisponde al profilo.
Poi se arriverà anche un regista vero, ben venga.


----------



## danyrossonera (7 Agosto 2015)

Superiore a tutti i nostri centrocampisti messi insieme.


----------



## Victorss (7 Agosto 2015)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Witsel rimane in ogni caso il profilo meno adatto per l'attuale centrocampo del Milan.
> 
> Si tratta di un giocatore molto bravo nel tener palla e nell'aiutare i compagni di reparto a far ripartire l'azione, ma gioca più che altro in orizzontale - in questo non è molto dissimile da De Jong. La squadra necessita di qualcuno che verticalizzi, dia profondità e sia capace di giocare nello stretto resistendo al pressing.
> 
> Anche se dovesse arrivare il Belga, la rosa attuale rimarrebbe da settimo-ottavo posto.



É capacissimo anche di giocare in verticale. E giocare nello stretto resistendo al pressing credo che sia la sua caratteristica principale. Poche balle ragazzi Witsel é un centrocampista assolutamente completo che ci servirebbe moltissimo. Per dirvi Witsel al momento é molto più forte del tanto osannato ( anche da me) Kondogbia. Axel deve essere una priorità ancor più del difensore.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> É capacissimo anche di giocare in verticale. E giocare nello stretto resistendo al pressing credo che sia la sua caratteristica principale. Poche balle ragazzi Witsel é un centrocampista assolutamente completo che ci servirebbe moltissimo. Per dirvi Witsel al momento é molto più forte del tanto osannato ( anche da me) Kondogbia. Axel deve essere una priorità ancor più del difensore.



Witsel è un giocatore da passaggio corto e gioca prevalentemente in orizzontale. E' uno che al massimo ti appoggia la palla sull'esterno.
Questa è una delle ultime partite dello Zenith coi passaggi di Witsel.







Ovviamente a differenza dei nostri bidoni qualche palla la sa mettere. Ma penso che il Milan necessiti più di qualcuno che sappia innescare Bacca, considerando anche le difficoltà per arrivare ad Ibra


----------



## DannySa (7 Agosto 2015)

Se uno sa giocare corto e pulito tanto meglio, quello viene richiesto.
Noi abbiamo dei centrocampisti che non sanno nemmeno giocare in orizzontale, figuriamoci in verticale, figuriamoci trovare il passaggio giusto per lo spunto di chi gioca davanti, ci manca personalità e quella non la può insegnare Sinisa in allenamento.
I giocatori buoni chiamano altri giocatori buoni, gli scarsi chiamano altri giocatori scarsi, ci vorranno anni prima che la base ridicola che abbiamo ora venga spazzata via da un livello qualitativo medio del centrocampo che sia da Milan a tutti gli effetti, oltre al fatto che i buoni giocatori vanno comunque affiancati da un top minimo per reparto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Agosto 2015)

A me sa ogni giorno di più di trattativa fantasma


L'unica cosa che mi lascia un po' così è quella foto con Cannavaro, ma probabilmente non vuol dire nulla


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me sa ogni giorno di più di trattativa fantasma
> 
> 
> L'unica cosa che mi lascia un po' così è quella foto con Cannavaro, ma probabilmente non vuol dire nulla



Anche secondo me visti i costi è più una trattativa giornalistica che reale


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me visti i costi è più una trattativa giornalistica che reale



Giornalistica e degli intermediari che spingono


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giornalistica e degli intermediari che spingono



Lui vuole cambiare aria ed è normale che il suo procuratore ed i vari intermediari dei campioni buttino articoli ogni giorno per tenere vivo il nome del ragazzo, per sondare, per proporre. Questo è tipico di questo lavoro, butti il sasso sul lago per muovere le acque e vedi che succede.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Witsel è un giocatore da passaggio corto e gioca prevalentemente in orizzontale. E' uno che al massimo ti appoggia la palla sull'esterno.
> Questa è una delle ultime partite dello Zenith coi passaggi di Witsel.
> 
> 
> ...



Chiaramente non è un Pirlo, però vedo parecchi passaggi in verticale, e dalla distribuzione del campo sembrerebbe abbastanza mobile e che non gioca di fronte alla difesa, sarei curioso di confrontare questo schema con uno di una partita media di De Jong o Montolivo,
penso che il 50% dei passaggi sarebbero indirizzato indietro, molti al portiere

Mi viene anche da pensare che sia più una mezzala, pertanto un sostituto di De Jong più tecnico servirebbe comunque.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chiaramente non è un Pirlo, però vedo parecchi passaggi in verticale, e dalla distribuzione del campo sembrerebbe abbastanza mobile e che non gioca di fronte alla difesa, sarei curioso di confrontare questo schema con uno di una partita media di De Jong o Montolivo,
> penso che il 50% dei passaggi sarebbero indirizzato indietro, molti al portiere
> 
> Mi viene anche da pensare che sia più una mezzala, pertanto un sostituto di De Jong più tecnico servirebbe comunque.



Io vedo per la maggior parte solo passaggi in orizzontale, i pochi in verticale sono appoggi e le verticalizzazioni in area risultano sbagliate. Non a caso risultano 0 passaggi chiave.

Queste è un'altra partita di Witsel nell'inizio di campionato russo





Questa invece è l'ultima di Montolivo col Milan dove ha giocato 80' (l'ultimissima è contro il Chievo ma ha giocato solo 45 min)






Con ben 2 key passes 

Questo invece è De Jong nella stessa partita


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2015)

Queste sono invece le ultime 5 di Gundogan.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



















Queste ultime 2 da leggere da destra verso sinistra













Sono 6 passaggi chiave e un assist.
Penso la differenza con Witsel si veda... Gundogan è il centrocampista che ci serve, un centrocampista che sappia farti almeno un passaggio chiave a partita, che permetta appunto a Bacca o chi per lui di trovare la porta.


----------



## Lambro (7 Agosto 2015)

interessantissimi questi schemini.
facci vedere quelli del reale acquisto che faremo , ovvero SORIANO


----------



## Fabregas (7 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo invece è De Jong nella stessa partita



 scusatemi era più forte di me

Tornando IT

E' evidente che ci servirebbe un Gundogan, però il "fenomeno del mercato" gli unici centrocampisti che conosce sono gente del calibro di Bertolacci, Poli & compagnia cantante


----------



## VonVittel (7 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono questi schemini per Tielemans e Xhaka? Almeno per confrontarli con Gundogan e con i campionissimi Monto e Nigel


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2015)

vabbè mo non mettiamoci pure a schifare un witsel eh...altrimenti veramente ci meritiamo i de jong e i bertolacci.


----------



## Lambro (7 Agosto 2015)

di certo se non hai nessuno che verticalizza a dovere, fai molta fatica, questi voglion pure giocare col trequartista e non ne hanno manco uno in rosa, tanto per dire come siamo messi.
witsel sarebbe utilissimo da mettere al posto di dejong, ma questo non accadra' mai, il milan gioca con il 41212 e quell'uno davanti alla difesa deve essere un mediano secondo berlusconi.
togliamoci le illusioni, il centrocampo sara' bertolacci dejong montolivo.


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

E' lui la vera priorità. Non Romagnoli, non Ibrahimovic.


----------



## joecole (8 Agosto 2015)

se si devono spendere molti soldi a sto punto meglio puntare su Gundogan. Per me Witsel non ci cambia la vita, di certo eleva il tasso tecnico a centrocampo ma non fa fare il salto di qualità necessario al reparto.

Tra nulla (nel nulla ci metto anche i medioman alla Soriano) e Witsel meglio Witsel, ma se si vuole mettere un primo tassello forte per un miglioramento netto si deve puntare su ben altri giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta già cercando il sostituto di Witzel, ( Abola quotidiano portoghese parla di un interessamento per Herrera), lo Zenit è disposto a cederlo ma la richiesta non cambia ( 35 milioni), il Milan dovrebbe fare cassa magari con le cessioni di Zapata,Honda,Suso, ecc).*


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta già cercando il sostituto di Witzel, ( Abola quotidiano portoghese parla di un interessamento per Herrera), lo Zenit è disposto a cederlo ma la richiesta non cambia ( 35 milioni), il Milan dovrebbe fare cassa magari con le cessioni di Zapata,Honda,Suso, ecc).*



Il procuratore ha detto che dopo il 10 agosto ci saranno novità.
Vediamo.


----------



## walter 22 (9 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport lo Zenit sta già cercando il sostituto di Witzel, ( Abola quotidiano portoghese parla di un interessamento per Herrera), lo Zenit è disposto a cederlo ma la richiesta non cambia ( 35 milioni), il Milan dovrebbe fare cassa magari con le cessioni di Zapata,Honda,Suso, ecc).*



Continuo a pensare che non vale tutti quei soldi e che a noi serve un centrocampista con caratteristiche diverse. Lo avranno già detto in molti ma a noi serve un giocatore alla Gundogan.
Poi se arriva meglio lui che quelli che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che non vale tutti quei soldi e che a noi serve un centrocampista con caratteristiche diverse. Lo avranno già detto in molti ma a noi serve un giocatore alla Gundogan.



.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che non vale tutti quei soldi e che a noi serve un centrocampista con caratteristiche diverse. Lo avranno già detto in molti ma a noi serve un giocatore alla Gundogan.
> Poi se arriva meglio lui che quelli che abbiamo in rosa.



La verità è che ci serve sia un regista sia un giocatore di ottima/eccellente quantità come Witsel.


----------



## joecole (9 Agosto 2015)

SE riusciamo a vendere un po' di ciarpame assortito (Honda, Menez, Matri etc.) e con quei soldi di cartellini e risparmio di ingaggi arrivare a Witsel sarebbe un passo avanti sia a livello tecnico che economico.

Il problema è: chi si raccatta le nostre mezze calzette con gli stipendi che hanno?


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' lui la vera priorità. Non Romagnoli, non Ibrahimovic.



Si ma con 35 mln un DS decente ne porterebbe 2 di centrocampisti forti e il nostro centrocampo se ne gioverebbe molto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

Allora,adesso è 10 e oggi,massimo domani ufficializziamo Romagnoli,dopodiché credo se ne ricomincierà a parlare.

Poi non si deve pensare che gli affari sono fatti mesi prima.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Agosto 2015)

Oggi non dovrebbe essere il giorno del contatto tra milan e witsel? vedremo.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2015)

Witsel non mi fa impazzire come tipo di giocatore, non è proprio quello che ci serve, ma il suo arrivo non mi dispiacerebbe. L'errore è stato prendere Bertolacci. Se poi Wiesel non arriva sicuro arriva Soriano, altro acquisto inutile... Non capisco questa richiesta di Sinisa...


----------



## DannySa (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma se invece di trattare Witsel andassimo a trattare direttamente Gundogan? ma non sarebbe tanto meglio? alla fine in società sarebbero disposti a spendere parecchi soldi per avere Ibra 2 anni, sarebbero disposti a pagarlo almeno 8 mln l'anno e oltre a questo questi 30 mln per prendere il belga ci sono eccome, è un top quindi non te la cavi con un ingaggio da 5-6 mln ma cedendo Menez, Honda e qualcun altro di troppo si può fare un po' di spazio per l'arrivo di un grande giocatore.
Io adesso punterei forte sul cc di livello, deve essere forte e tecnico, non ha senso impantanarsi in trattative ridicole per giocatori provinciali come Soriano, bisogna fare il botto anche in mezzo e per il momento lascerei stare Witsel e Ibra, questi sono giocatori che tra 10 giorni te li tirano dietro, uno perché il belga in Russia non credo rimarrà ancora molto e Ibra se decide di andarsene può arrivare solo a fine mercato, se non arrivasse Ibra non ne farei un dramma ma io non aspetterei oltre ferragosto per Ibra, se non si muove nulla uso quei soldi per 2 cc, considerato che il trequartista sarà Bonaventura.
Mi aspetto che in questi giorni salti fuori qualcosa di più concreto, 'ste telenovele hanno rotto, serve un colpo per svoltare il mercato che sia Ibra o Gundogan uno dei due deve arrivare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2015)

Sembra il Borussia abbia chiesto 30M per Gundogan alla Juve

E questi chiedono 35 per questo mezzo giocatore, che è famoso solo perché bello


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Agosto 2015)

Io punterei su Witsel e' integro e piu' affidabile rispetto a Gundogan, che ha pure problemi di peso.Io ho seguito il Belgio ai mondiali e Witsel ed e' stato uno dei migliori.Io sinceramente penso non arrivi nessuno di questo, si puntera' a colpi tipo Guarin, Inler o Dzemaili.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Io punterei su Witsel e' integro e piu' affidabile rispetto a Gundogan, che ha pure problemi di peso.Io ho seguito il Belgio ai mondiali e Witsel ed e' stato uno dei migliori.Io sinceramente penso non arrivi nessuno di questo, si puntera' a colpi tipo Guarin, Inler o Dzemaili.



Sono d'accordo, Gundogan è più adatto a ciò che abbiamo bisogno ma fisicamente è fragile, non ci punterei 30 milioni.


----------



## J&B (10 Agosto 2015)

Temo che alla fine sarà Soriano,Miha ha gia dato la preferenza a lui che è anche più economico.


----------



## dario81 (10 Agosto 2015)

ma secondo voi questo è davvero utile ??
a me non ha mai convinto...cosa ha mai combinato nella sua carriera ?? 
serve uno che faccia passaggi filtranti per gli attaccanti, quei due che abbiamo davanti non hanno nelle loro caratteristiche il tiro da lontano...guardatevi i loro gol, tutti da dentro l'area di rigore, massimo 5 metri dal portiere...


----------



## diavolo (10 Agosto 2015)

Se dovesse arrivare sarei contento


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Agosto 2015)

dario81 ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi questo è davvero utile ??
> a me non ha mai convinto...cosa ha mai combinato nella sua carriera ??
> serve uno che faccia passaggi filtranti per gli attaccanti, quei due che abbiamo davanti non hanno nelle loro caratteristiche il tiro da lontano...guardatevi i loro gol, tutti da dentro l'area di rigore, massimo 5 metri dal portiere...


Se si cerca uno che faccia passaggi filtranti allora Witsel non rientra in questa categoria,trovarne uno con queste caretteristiche non e'facile, c'e' Gundogan ma c'e' l'incognita del suo fisico e' un rischio, ricordo nella partita di champions con la Juventus non si reggeva in piedi e poi costa tanto per essere un rischio. Witsel ha le caratteristiche di saper gestire il pallone, protegge bene la palla e non disdegna sortite in avanti. E' titolare nel Belgio ha esperienza internazionale, il prezzo e' alto e molto probabilmente si andra' su un giocatore meno caro. A me sarebbe piaciuto un Xabi Alonso o Luiz Gustavo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se si cerca uno che faccia passaggi filtranti allora Witsel non rientra in questa categoria,trovarne uno con queste caretteristiche non e'facile, c'e' Gundogan ma c'e' l'incognita del suo fisico e' un rischio, ricordo nella partita di champions con la Juventus non si reggeva in piedi e poi costa tanto per essere un rischio. Witsel ha le caratteristiche di saper gestire il pallone, protegge bene la palla e non disdegna sortite in avanti. E' titolare nel Belgio ha esperienza internazionale, il prezzo e' alto e molto probabilmente si andra' su un giocatore meno caro. A me sarebbe piaciuto un *Xabi Alonso o Luiz Gustavo*


Uno è tra i primi tre registi degli ultimi vent'anni, l'altro un incontrista


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uno è tra i primi tre registi degli ultimi vent'anni, l'altro un incontrista


Luiz Gustavo etichettarlo come incontrista e' riduttivo, ha pure un'ottima tecnica visione di gioco e un grande fisico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Luiz Gustavo etichettarlo come incontrista e' riduttivo, ha pure un'ottima tecnica visione di gioco e un grande fisico


Certo ma se ti serve un regista non prendi lui.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo ma se ti serve un regista non prendi lui.


Io parlavo di un giocatore che mi piacerebbe averlo nel milan, non che sia un regista,sarebbe un upgrade per noi, magari insieme a un regista di qualita' alla Biglia. Purtroppo e' tanto se comprano Soriano


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2015)

ma seriamente ragazzi a parte gundogan...che altro c e' nel mercato?
Intendo giocatori alla nostra portata...gundogan si dice che ha rifiutato il barca con uno stipendio da 7 mil l anno.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma seriamente ragazzi a parte gundogan...che altro c e' nel mercato?
> Intendo giocatori alla nostra portata...gundogan si dice che ha rifiutato il barca con uno stipendio da 7 mil l anno.


C'e' Inler...


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> C'e' Inler...


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma seriamente ragazzi a parte gundogan...che altro c e' nel mercato?
> Intendo giocatori alla nostra portata...gundogan si dice che ha rifiutato il barca con uno stipendio da 7 mil l anno.



C'è Xhaka. Eriksen è uno che ti crea gioco anche se non è un vertice basso. Poi c'è Tielemans anche se affidare le chiavi del centrocampo a uno così giovane potrebbe non essere una garanzia. Comunque i giocatori ci sono, l'importante è andare a prenderli. Io credo che un centrocampista arriverà, e non sono così sicuro che sia Witsel o Soriano.


----------



## devils milano (10 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma seriamente ragazzi a parte gundogan...che altro c e' nel mercato?
> Intendo giocatori alla nostra portata...gundogan si dice che ha rifiutato il barca con uno stipendio da 7 mil l anno.



in assoluto il mio preferito sarebbe Verratti..alla nostra portata oltre Gundogan metterei Xhaka,Grenier,Thiago Alcantara,Sahin,Calhanoglu,Moussa Sissoko...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> in assoluto il mio preferito sarebbe Verratti..alla nostra portata oltre Gundogan metterei Xhaka,Grenier,Thiago Alcantara,Sahin,Calhanoglu,Moussa Sissoko...



thiago alcantara, per meno di 40 mln non si muove. calhanoglu è un trequartista. L'ideale sarebbe xhaka.


----------



## devils milano (10 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> thiago alcantara, per meno di 40 mln non si muove. calhanoglu è un trequartista. L'ideale sarebbe xhaka.



secondo me Xhaka non lo prendono perchè altrimenti a noi ci impongono di prenderci pure il fratello


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma Xhaka che Suma aveva messo alla lavagna i primi di giugno perchè non lo vanno a prendere tipo subito? Che costa sicuramente meno di Witsel.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> secondo me Xhaka non lo prendono perchè altrimenti a noi ci impongono di prenderci pure il fratello



Almeno il fratello gioca comunque nel Basilea


----------



## joecole (10 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> secondo me Xhaka non lo prendono perchè altrimenti a noi ci impongono di prenderci pure il fratello



Xhaqiri?


----------



## eldero (10 Agosto 2015)

Avremmo potuto prendere Xavi a parametro zero


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Avremmo potuto prendere Xavi a parametro zero



Il colpo dell'estate 2015 made in Galliani! "Ne prendiamo uno forte forte" cit.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma Xhaka che Suma aveva messo alla lavagna i primi di giugno perchè non lo vanno a prendere tipo subito? Che costa sicuramente meno di Witsel.



Perché al momento preferiscono uno di peso a centrocampo come Witsel.
Secondo me si orienteranno per un giocatore non eccessivamente costoso per il ruolo di regista, quindi Maher. Sperando che non ci riduciamo a Cigarini.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché al momento preferiscono uno di peso a centrocampo come Witsel.
> Secondo me si orienteranno per un giocatore non eccessivamente costoso per il ruolo di regista, quindi Maher. Sperando che non ci riduciamo a Cigarini.



Che mi andrebbero bene lo stesso. Io spero che soriano sia solo una boutade.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (10 Agosto 2015)

Witsel può non piacere, ma le alternative sono agghiaccianti, così com'è l'opzione "restiamo così".
Urge assolutamente un centrocampista tecnico. Ma proprio tanto. Quindi se arriva Witsel abbiamo ottime ragioni per ubriacarci.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Agosto 2015)

Per me Witsel non sará l'unico... Arriverá anche un trequartista probabilmente...


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Per me Witsel non sará l'unico... Arriverá anche un trequartista probabilmente...



Addirittura! Sensazione tua o hai letto qualcosa in merito?


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Addirittura! Sensazione tua o hai letto qualcosa in merito?



Sensazione mia.. cosí come ho la sensazione che arriverà un terzino sinistro.


----------



## smoking bianco (10 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Per me Witsel non sará l'unico... Arriverá anche un trequartista probabilmente...



dato che ci siamo mettiamo anche il terzino e siamo a posto.  Secondo me se arriva solo un regista bisogna fare una spedizione a medjugorie. altrochè.


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> dato che ci siamo mettiamo anche il terzino e siamo a posto.  Secondo me se arriva solo un regista bisogna fare una spedizione a medjugorie. altrochè.



Esatto


----------



## Mr7 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il sogno di (quasi) tutti, il regista rimarrà purtroppo un sogno. Quindi se arrivasse Witsel che non ci fa impazzire, dovremmo baciarci i gomiti perché sicuramente sarebbe il più forte tra i nostri per distacco. E si spera che il regista arrivi ALMENO in un'altra sessione di mercato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

*Corriere della Sera: il Milan non vuole spendere altri 30-35M per Witsel. Per questo motivo proverà negli ultimi giorni di mercato a chiedere allo Zenit un prestito con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non vuole spendere altri 30-35M per Witsel. Per questo motivo proverà negli ultimi giorni di mercato a chiedere allo Zenit un prestito con obbligo di riscatto.*



gli ultimi giorni ho capito dove si andrà a telefonare. Genova sponda Doriana..... altro che Witsel.


----------



## Superpippo9 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il prestito con obbligo dai russi è molto dura... E se il prestito arrivasse da Madrid ( Illarramendi)? Io L ho visto un paio di volte e con l under 21 quindi non sono attendibile però se ne parlava un gran bene!!!


----------



## franck3211 (11 Agosto 2015)

Un paio di centrocampisti con le modalità di acquisto thoririane si potrebbero prendere


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Agosto 2015)

Tra un anno e mezzo gli scade il contratto non vedo perché dovrebbero darlo in prestito, conoscendoci poi...


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non vuole spendere altri 30-35M per Witsel. Per questo motivo proverà negli ultimi giorni di mercato a chiedere allo Zenit un prestito con obbligo di riscatto.*



Così facendo ti dicono NO ed essendo gli ultimi giorni di mercato poi che fai? 

Risposta: prendi un mediocre il 30 agosto come al solito


----------



## Schism75 (11 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se magari Gundogan invece in questa modalità viene via...


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Così facendo ti dicono NO ed essendo gli ultimi giorni di mercato poi che fai?
> 
> Risposta: prendi un mediocre il 30 agosto come al solito



gatto soriano


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chissà se magari Gundogan invece in questa modalità viene via...



Non credo, le squadre tedesche non mollano di un euro e vogliono i soldi subito e al prezzo che fanno loro, anche perché non hanno grosso bisogno di incassare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tra un anno e mezzo gli scade il contratto non vedo perché dovrebbero darlo in prestito, conoscendoci poi...


Prestito gratuito per un anno e a sei mesi dalla fine del contratto lo ingaggi a 0. Vai condor


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Così facendo ti dicono NO ed essendo gli ultimi giorni di mercato poi che fai?
> 
> Risposta: prendi un mediocre il 30 agosto come al solito



Di sicuro avrà un altern...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> dato che ci siamo mettiamo anche il terzino e siamo a posto.  Secondo me se arriva solo un regista bisogna fare una spedizione a medjugorie. altrochè.



E perché no?? Garay, Coentrao, Witsel, un trequartista e Ibra sarebbero impossibili? Se vogliono cacciare i soldi, a parte Ibra, tutto si può fare. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

Quello che dici tu è quello che farei anche io, ma poi devi fare i conti con quella dirigenza ridicola. Ibra+regista ci metto la firma.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non vuole spendere altri 30-35M per Witsel. Per questo motivo proverà negli ultimi giorni di mercato a chiedere allo Zenit un prestito con obbligo di riscatto.*



Secondo me è una pista freddissima questa.


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> E perché no?? Garay, Coentrao, Witsel, un trequartista e Ibra sarebbero impossibili? Se vogliono cacciare i soldi, a parte Ibra, tutto si può fare. Staremo a vedere.



Ci vorrebbero altri 100 mln di spesa minimo.ragazzi atteniamoci alla realtà.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Non ci sono novità. Per il momento chiudiamo.


----------

